# Amazing Japanese Old Man... see if you can figure it out.



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2014)

This respectful Japanese oldman is truly Amazing!

>


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 8, 2014)

I have no clue, LOL!!  Way neat though ME!!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 8, 2014)

Simple!   He's related to Mary Poppins.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2014)

I figure he has weighted shoes and some supports on his legs under his pants to allow him self to lean waaaaay over like that.  With the balloons, he appeared from the rear to have a harness under his coat, (attached to a verrrrry thin wire?)  He is more likely related to Peter Pan.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 8, 2014)

It's an illusion that's been performed by magicians for many years now - special (and pricey!) shoes - this place sells them for $650.

Malloy Magic


----------



## Michael. (Oct 9, 2014)

I remember Michael Jackson had his fans in awe when he released his music video “Smooth Criminal”,

I believe he introduced the 'Anti Gravity Shoe' during that period.



.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh geez, I'll bet this is it, I'm sure it is now thanks Michael


----------

